# First attempt on kitchen knife



## leafspring (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi all,

it's my first post here.
i had a new belt grinder, knife making is more interesting.

i tried to make a petty, but end up with satoku-ish one. too less pointy.
it is SK5 steel 1/8" thick. HT'ed by self using butane torch

here are the pics
















Cheers


----------



## Vesteroid (Sep 1, 2014)

Very cool, thanks for posting. I love seeing what others are doing in the hobby.


----------



## Mrmnms (Sep 1, 2014)

I like it


----------



## 29palms (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice hamon line - I'm not far behind you - I'm getting a new belt grinder next week.


----------



## leafspring (Sep 7, 2014)

29palms said:


> Nice hamon line - I'm not far behind you - I'm getting a new belt grinder next week.


All,
Glad you like my knives.
Here is the grinder I use



[/URL][/IMG]

Built by a friend, using variable speed angle grinder as drive motor


----------



## leafspring (Nov 17, 2014)

Just finished another one. 
clay tempering didnt go well, hamon was awful. Handle is just pine taken from cargo crate.



[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]

Thanks for looking


----------



## Dream Burls (Nov 17, 2014)

leafspring said:


> Just finished another one.
> clay tempering didnt go well, hamon was awful. Handle is just pine taken from cargo crate.
> 
> Gee, why didn't I think of that?:laugh:


----------



## leafspring (Nov 22, 2014)

Dream Burls said:


> leafspring said:
> 
> 
> > Just finished another one.
> ...


----------

